# Dun Run lite - Friday, 3 Oct



## redfalo (30 Jul 2014)

Blatantly stealing @Flying Dodo 's brilliant idea , a small contingent of Friday peeps (*not* on an "official" Fridays foray, though!) is planning to ride the Dunwich Dynamo route on a Friday's night. More specifically, on 3 October. Meet 23:30 for a midnight start at the Pub on the Park (London Fields, Hackney). Halfway stop will be at the 24 hours Tesco in Sudbury. Breakfast at the Flora Tearooms on the beach in Dunwich, which hopefully open at 10am (I will double check).

114 miles on a really lovely route.

Getting back: Trains from Dasham via Iswich, or cycling another 31 miles to Stowmarket, where trains go straight to London.

Anyone interested?


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2014)

The original (four-person) variant was good, so definitely interested in having another go.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2014)

Interested.


----------



## mllond (31 Jul 2014)

Me too!


----------



## AKA Bob (31 Jul 2014)

Me too but can I suggest we visit the The Ship instead for breakfast is a far nicer affair....


----------



## redfalo (31 Jul 2014)

Great stuff! I think he have to put up with whatever is open.


----------



## redfalo (31 Jul 2014)

User said:


> What is the weather forecast like?



The sun will be shining from within.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Jul 2014)

Interested, and in my Google calendar. Would use the Giant cos it's New! & Shiny! and a bit faster. Sounds like fun.
However, usual caveats apply - i might be riding across northern Spain from Pamplona to Santiago de Compostela with @ianmac62 and possibly @Gordon P - or indeed somewhere else in Spain at that time. But if I'm around, I'll ride it.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Jul 2014)

Interested and in the diary.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2014)

Interested. Diary annotated.


----------



## Wobbly John (31 Jul 2014)

A similar idea was raised on YACF, but they are struggling to agree on a date.

Might a joint venture be possible?

Can you put me down as interested ATM.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2014)

You know, I had been thinking following User10571's comments, that I really should get round to starting a topic on doing this. 

But now I don't need to.

Put me down as a possible.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2014)

It's now in my diary. It was a most enjoyable ride last year, although I had to bail at about 80 miles as I had things to do, so I have unfinished business there.


----------



## lilolee (31 Jul 2014)

Guess I am the only member of Fridays that doesn't like night rides. I may appear on this or I may be in bed.


----------



## alans (31 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have unfinished business there.



same here,it's an itch that needs scratching


----------



## StuartG (31 Jul 2014)

Diana is threatening to whip me off to Inspector Montalbanoland around then - but if she fails I'll be there.
Is this Brompton only - or are real bikes allowed?


----------



## redfalo (31 Jul 2014)

as for non-clown bikes, the only restriction might be the train from Darsham to Ipswich, which officially only accepts 4 grown-up bikes, I think. I'll be on the Moulton.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2014)

redfalo said:


> as for non-clown bikes, the only restriction might be the train from Darsham to Ipswich, which officially only accepts 4 grown-up bikes, I think. I'll be on the Moulton.


Are clown bikes recommended for this then? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2014)

Interested. Put in diary


----------



## alans (31 Jul 2014)

StuartG said:


> Diana is threatening to whip me off to Inspector Montalbanoland around then -



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## User10571 (31 Jul 2014)

Interested.
Very interested.
If I get round to doing this, I'll happily take anyone who wants to ride a further 26 (very pleasant) miles to Diss to catch a direct (close your eyes - when you open them you'll be home) service to LST


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2014)

Diss town. I hear it's comin' like a ghost town.
The puns could get out of control if I went to Diss. It was pretty bad when I cycled to Ver last month.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2014)

Count me in.  I don't have a comedy bike, so will be on a normal one (except it'll have gears). I shall be riding back to the Dartford Crossing, providing we're not too late arriving at Dunwich, if anyone wants to join me. On the DunRun proper I only got as far back as Colchester before the screaming noise from the freehub got the better of me, so I also have unfinished business.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2014)

rb58 said:


> Count me in. I don't have a comedy bike, so will be on a normal one (except it'll have gears). I shall be riding back to the Dartford Crossing, providing we're not too late arriving at Dunwich, if anyone wants to join me. On the DunRun proper I only got as far back as Colchester before the screaming noise from the freehub got the better of me, so I also have unfinished business.




Oh bloody hell..why have you put your name in the ring... I'm going to have to do this too aren't I?


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Aug 2014)

StuartG said:


> Diana is threatening to whip me off to Inspector Montalbanoland around then - but if she fails I'll be there.
> Is this Brompton only - or are real bikes allowed?


 
If she gets there and finds him please get an autograph for me!


----------



## StuartG (1 Aug 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> If she gets there and finds him please get an autograph for me!


Its the hair innit


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh bloody hell..why have you put your name in the ring... I'm going to have to do this too aren't I?


It'll be a 200


----------



## Colin_B (2 Aug 2014)

Hi, I am the person that posted a similar ride on YACF. https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84011.0 Given that one of the dates I had suggested was a week before this ride I have pulled that date after Redfalo kindly invited us to join you. I would still like to get a ride together for Friday 29th August if anyone is interested, you are all welcome.

Regards Colin


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2014)

Just checked The Ship's website....breakfast served from 8


----------



## Colin_B (2 Aug 2014)

StuAff said:


> Just checked The Ship's website....breakfast served from 8



If you are all planning on getting to Dunwich for 8am you will be to fast for me.


----------



## redfalo (2 Aug 2014)

ETA is 10am, if at all. It will be gentle, and - in line with rhe Fridays raison d'etre and as you pointed out on YACF - no one will be left behind.


----------



## Colin_B (2 Aug 2014)

redfalo said:


> ETA is 10am, if at all. It will be gentle, and - in line with rhe Fridays raison d'etre and as you pointed out on YACF - no one will be left behind.


Thanks, pencil me in


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2014)

redfalo said:


> ETA is 10am, if at all. It will be gentle, and - in line with rhe Fridays raison d'etre and as you pointed out on YACF - no one will be left behind.


I'm in, then. Well, pencilled in, I suppose, as per @Flying Dodo 
I too have unfinished business.


----------



## Eddie_C (4 Aug 2014)

In the diary.


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Aug 2014)

Pencilled in the diary (with the proviso @mmmmartin expressed).


----------



## User10571 (5 Aug 2014)

2 pages 
37 posts
Surely it is time for a list of some description....


----------



## User10571 (5 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Fishcakes, bleach, prosecco, that sort of thing?


Fishcakes? Yes
Prosecco? Yes
Bleach? A few litres of mindbleach would probably be indicative of robust and insightful forward planning.


----------



## redfalo (5 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> 2 pages
> 37 posts
> Surely it is time for a list of some description....



here you go -

AKA Bob
Colin_B
Dogtrousers
Eddie_C
Flying Dodo
GrumpyGregy
ianmac62
IanRauk
User10571
lilolee
martin235
mllond
mmmmartin
rb58
redfalo
StuAff
StuartG
User13710
velovoice
wanda2010
Wobbly John


----------



## redfalo (5 Aug 2014)

User said:


> That is an illustrious list. I ought to join it.



Adrian
AKA Bob
Colin_B
Dogtrousers
Eddie_C
Flying Dodo
GrumpyGregy
ianmac62
IanRauk
User10571
lilolee
martin235
mllond
mmmmartin
rb58
redfalo
StuAff
StuartG
User13710
velovoice
wanda2010
Wobbly John


----------



## User10571 (5 Aug 2014)

redfalo said:


> here you go -
> 
> AKA Bob
> Colin_B
> ...


Redfalo at the helm!


----------



## Mark Grant (5 Aug 2014)

Interested.


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Aug 2014)

Hhhhmmm.
Night ride with some of my favourite people ?
Definite interest from me, _possible_ interest from Helen.
Now if we could get The Boss and his Boss involved as well ............

ETA: I assume this would be like the rides that we're used to:- way-markers and regular re-groups etc.

.


----------



## redfalo (6 Aug 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Hhhhmmm.
> 
> 
> ETA: I assume this would be like the rides that we're used to:- way-markers and regular re-groups etc.
> ...


Sure thing! If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Aug 2014)

I shall book tickets tomorrow. Just me I'm afraid although I have invited CathyG and another friend (DaveL for those who know him) and I'm waiting to hear from them.
Return to London Village from Diss, is that the plan ?


----------



## redfalo (9 Aug 2014)

On the original Dun Run, we cycled to Stowmarket but Diss sounds plausible as well. A tad shorter, and advance tickets to Liverpool at £9. Both Diss and Stowmarket add another 30 or so miles to the ride, bringing it tom145 from Hackney. Darsham is much closer to Dunwich, only 6 miles I think. Train frequency is appalling, though, and trains accept only 4 bikes.


----------



## User10571 (9 Aug 2014)

Diss has a Morrisons if you need to replenish. There is nowhere, and I mean literally nowhere between Dunwich and the 26 miles to Diss to spend any money.
I don't recall there being any comestibles available between Dunwich and Darsham.


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> Diss has a Morrisons if you need to replenish. There is nowhere, and I mean literally nowhere between Dunwich and the 26 miles to Diss to spend any money.
> I don't recall there being any comestibles available between Dunwich and Darsham.


Also a Co-op (used it after the DD last year).
Diss is (AFAIK) definitely the best option for trains back. Further up the line than Ipswich or Stowmarket, nearer than Ipswich slightly. Darsham= tiny trains, infrequent service, nothing there.


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Aug 2014)

I have tickets .
Arrive Euston 22.13.
Ride a long way, have a great time and then.
Depart Euston 18.20.
They only cost me £11.50 'cos I had a voucher.
A voucher for a delay that happened when I wasn't travelling.
I'm not sure what that was about.
Still, mustn't grumble.

I have to book a Diss->London Village ticket.

As an experiment, I'm going to try Hackney-Dunwich-Diss as a DIY audax by GPS.
I'm not going to stress about whether I do it in time because I'd prefer to "go with the flow" and enjoy it*,
I just want to try it as an experiment in case I want to do something similar in future.
Sadly, I won't be able to draught/draft any of you although I will be able to tow.

Two questions (maybe three if you didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition):-

Is anyone riding from Euston area to Hackney at ~22.15 and would be prepared to show a country boy the way ? 
Who is riding to Diss and what time are you getting a train ?**

* If you've read any of my whinges on YACF, you'll know that I don't, usually, enjoy audax.
** I should work this out for myself since it would be part of either my audax experience or getting back to Euston in time to go home.

.


----------



## saoirse50 (10 Aug 2014)

I quite fancy this.....getting back could involve a small tent and a few ferries for me again (that's my favourite DunRun return route). Although the Diss one can be quite a laugh too, especially when you ride with Andrij and spend so much time socialising/sleeping on the beach, you leave yourself only barely enough time to get there and a massive headwind rocks up.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Aug 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> As an experiment, I'm going to try Hackney-Dunwich-Diss as a DIY audax by GPS


I've thought about doing that on other rides but, certainly on FNRttC events, there is a fair bit of hanging around that would take you out of time. You might want to think about having the nav completely nailed so if you need to press on to do 200k in the right time, you can go alone.


----------



## redfalo (10 Aug 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Two questions (maybe three if you didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition):-
> 
> Is anyone riding from Euston area to Hackney at ~22.15 and would be prepared to show a country boy the way ?
> Who is riding to Diss and what time are you getting a train ?



Great stuff. I'm more than happy to form a welcoming committee at Euston, and guide you to Hipster Home aka Hackney.

As for the train back, I think the 14:47 train into Euston sounds plausible. I may even splash out on a 1st class ticket, which is 14 pounds rather than 9 pounds. With an overall average of 10 miles an hour, we should be in Diss by 14:30; and I 'd expect us to arrive earlier. Apparently, there are three pubs within a 0.6 mile radius of the train station.

I was toying with the DIY Audax idea as well. Actually, I even had a thought along the following lines: "I've done a 300k in July. If I manage to get through the 600k in September (a big if) and if I'd actually do the Venetian Night thingy (another big if, possibly involving a martial crisis), all I need for a SR is a 400k....." But I quickly ditchted that thought, as it became clear to me that leading the Dun Run lite while being pressed for time on a much longer adventure would not be the best idea.

However, aiming for a 14:30 arrival at Diss (235 or so k from Hackney) would be well within the 200k Audax time limit, and still in line with the usual FNRttC pace. I then could avoid a martial crisis and would "only" need another 400k for the SR...


----------



## redfalo (10 Aug 2014)

User said:


> This is war?


I do hope not.


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Aug 2014)

redfalo said:


> Great stuff. I'm more than happy to form a welcoming committee at Euston, and guide you to Hipster Home aka Hackney.



Great stuff.
If you're doing a DIY as well, we can draft each other .
I'll use this week to cobble a route together on gpsies.com and send it to you.
Hackney-Dunwich-Diss ?

Celebratory beers at Euston afterwards ?

Just to repeat, if I finish out of time, it's no big deal.

.


----------



## redfalo (10 Aug 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Great stuff.
> If you're doing a DIY as well, we can draft each other .
> I'll use this week to cobble a route together on gpsies.com and send it to you.
> Hackney-Dunwich-Diss ?
> ...



This will be our route from Hackney to Dunwich: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bwfyrufyyufinber 

Celebratory beers at Euston will be mandatory.


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> And looking at the dramatis personae for this ride it's likely to be a fast group.


I'm sure I speak for all representatives of Teams Less Slow, Even Less Slow and Not Slow At All when I say that we will be all at the domestique service of Team Less Fast.


----------



## redfalo (10 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Adrian has beaten me to it about numbers of bikes on the train . But I'd also add that after riding 122 miles or so to Southwold, and then another 8 or 9 to the station, I was pretty exhausted. There's no way I could have contemplated another 30 miles at the end of the day.
> .



Well, there would have been no need for you going another 30 miles either. You've ridden 131 miles this weekend from HPC to Southwold and then on to Darsham. Hackney to Dunwich is 112 miles (http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bwfyrufyyufinber), plus 30 miles (a tad less, actually) to Diss. So the additional milage is just 11 miles.


----------



## redfalo (10 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Would you awfully mind if I asked you to delete this before TMN reads it? I took the wrong road out of Southwold and we went to Halesworth which was more than that.


it's all covered up now


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Aug 2014)

StuAff said:


> I'm sure I speak for all representatives of Teams Less Slow, Even Less Slow and Not Slow At All when I say that we will be all at the domestique service of Team Less Fast.


I was hoping to join Team So Slow Staying Upright Is A Challenge.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Aug 2014)

2 tickets now booked via Darsham to London for a total of £11.90 (using a Two Together railcard), including bike spaces from Ipswich.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Aug 2014)

I didn't


User said:


> Would you awfully mind if I asked you to delete this before TMN reads it? I took the wrong road out of Southwold and we went to Halesworth which was more than that.


I never read what it was that I was not supposed to read, at all. oh no. Me? I wasn't even there. Or near. Anywhere near. At all.


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Aug 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> I've thought about doing that on other rides but, certainly on FNRttC events, there is a fair bit of hanging around that would take you out of time. You might want to think about having the nav completely nailed so if you need to press on to do 200k in the right time, you can go alone.


Key point (in case you missed it mmmmartin); it's an experiment.
If I'm out of time, I'm out of time. I want to enjoy this ride more than I want to get 2 audax points and have it contribute to my RRTY.
If I can do both and have a several beer(s), happy days .

ETA: If one of those (several) beers is with you mmmartin then very happy days.

.


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

Tix anna bike rezzie booked on the 14:47 from Diss.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> Tix anna bike rezzie booked on the 14:47 from Diss.


What time train from Diss to LST? At nine notes, it would be rude not to.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2014)

Booked on the 1447 as well.


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

14:47
Like it says in the email above^


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> 14:47
> Like it says in the email above^


Gah. So it does. I blame lack of coffee this morning. Or something.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Gah. So it does. I blame lack of coffee this morning. Or something.


More lack of coffee. Can't see where to book the bike space (and the 1447 is now thirteen notes)


----------



## redfalo (11 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> More lack of coffee. Can't see where to book the bike space (and the 1447 is now thirteen notes)


caffeine is not to blame this time. you have to call Abellio at 0345 600 7245 and then chose option 8.


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

You need to click 'Buy now' at least twice (I think) before it'll let you access the page with bike rezzies on it.

That's assuming you are booking through Southern - as I did.
Having just looked, Southern is still showing bike spaces as available on the 14:47 but, as you say, no more cheapy seats. £13.00 is as good as it gets.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2014)

As User10571- bought mine via Southern.....


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

Train ticket and bike reservation booked for the 14.47 for 13 squids


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> We put our bikes in the vestibule on an Abellio train from Darsham last weekend, not having any reservations, and didn't see a trace of a guard the whole journey. I wouldn't worry too much.


Thing is....... the guards van is the _only _place on the Narch - London service that you're allowed to put bikes,and you need the guard to open that up for you.
If you put your bike in the vestibule, they have a proper hissyfit. DAHIKT


----------



## redfalo (11 Aug 2014)

Train ticket and bike reservation for the 14:37 train booked as well, 9 quid.


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

redfalo said:


> Train ticket and bike reservation for the 14:37 train booked as well, 9 quid.


A train, all to yourself?


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> A train, all to yourself?


These Germans, ahead of the rest of us you know.

In other news, I've booked a ticket and spoken to a nice lady at Abellio who booked me a bike space. No hold music either, so I told her I'd sing to myself.
(The Southern website kept crashing)


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Aug 2014)

I'm on the 1517. Does that mean I have time for one more beer?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

I'm thinking I'll probably bail at Framlingham and tootle gently to Diss or maybe Ipswich from there, or something like that - I'll study the maps. 

Darsham sounds unappealing and Diss via Dunwich, at a total of 140 miles, would be outside of my range.


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Darsham sounds unappealing and Diss via Dunwich, at a total of 140 miles, would be outside of my range.


Diss via Dunwich is out of my range as well, which made Darsham look marginally less unappealing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2014)

15:47 from Diss with a bike reservation appaz.

Way out of my range but YOLO.

I've only done one one-hundred-mile ride this year; but that was on a singlespeed so I'm hoping the extra 40 miles are a free bonus.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 15:47 from Diss with a bike reservation appaz.
> 
> Way out of my range but YOLO.
> 
> I've only done one one-hundred-mile ride this year; but that was on a singlespeed so I'm hoping the extra 40 miles are a *free bonus*.


What other sort is there?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> What other sort is there?


The kind you have to pay for. Eventually.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 15:47 from Diss with a bike reservation appaz.
> 
> Way out of my range but YOLO.
> 
> I've only done one one-hundred-mile ride this year; but that was on a singlespeed so I'm hoping the extra 40 miles are a free bonus.


 
I think I've done five or six. And while I finished them all happy, if you'd asked me at the end of any of them "do you fancy another 40 miles?" my reply would not have been very enthusiastic, and may have been ever so slightly impolite. 

I expect I could probably survive 140 miles, but the last 20 I would be struggling to turn the pedals in bottom gear on the flat, having no fun at all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think I've done five or six. And while I finished them all happy, *if you'd asked me at the end of any of them "do you fancy another 40 miles?" my reply would not have been very enthusiastic*, and may have been ever so slightly impolite.
> 
> I expect I could probably survive 140 miles, but the last 20 I would be struggling to turn the pedals in bottom gear on the flat, having no fun at all.


Yebbut I feel like that after 60 miles. Or 10.


----------



## rb58 (11 Aug 2014)

What's all this talk of trains? I have unfinished business so will be riding back.


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Aug 2014)

15:17 for me.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Aug 2014)

Here's the route that I've come up with:- http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=miepykuiaedjdcbr

It's 249km so I'm hoping that we'll have 16.6 hours to complete it at the minimum speed of 15km/h.
I've asked an Audax UK GPS DIY co-ordinator to confirm the timings and that the route is OK.

FWIW, I'm on the 14.47 from Diss. It cost £9.
I had considered a later train so that I could have one more beer with wanda but I decided to allow a bit more time to get across London Village for the train home.
If anyone wants to join redfalo and I in audaxing it, let me know and I'll try to help.
Actually, the more the merrier; more possibilities to get tows .

.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

It's looking like there are a good few of us on the 14.47 train.
Does the train have a guards van?


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

As above.
I'm toying with the idea of whether it'd be prudent housekeeping to forewarn the TOC that there might be ~ 20 cyclists wanting to board their 14:47 service from Diss.
The last time I did this there were around a half a dozen of us boarding and that was sufficient to Cause Comment and Account For Delay to the travelling public on the day.
Olaf?
Helmsman?


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> As above.
> I'm toying with the idea of whether it'd be prudent housekeeping to forewarn the TOC that there might be ~ 20 cyclists wanting to board their 14:47 service from Diss.
> The last time I did this there were around a half a dozen of us boarding and that was sufficient to Cause Comment and Account For Delay to the travelling public on the day.
> Olaf?
> Helmsman?


But isn't that where bike space reservations come in to play?


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

Methinks they can cope with > half a dozen cyclists.
Any more warrants Major Incident Alert.
No?


----------



## User10571 (11 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> But isn't that where bike space reservations come in to play?


I'm charmed by your naivety


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> But isn't that where bike space reservations come in to play?



Sometimes, with some train companies, some of the on board train staff do know the details about reserved bike spaces. Generally they don't though. Lack of a joined up system.

I blame Thatcher John Major.


----------



## redfalo (11 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> As above.
> I'm toying with the idea of whether it'd be prudent housekeeping to forewarn the TOC that there might be ~ 20 cyclists wanting to board their 14:47 service from Diss.
> The last time I did this there were around a half a dozen of us boarding and that was sufficient to Cause Comment and Account For Delay to the travelling public on the day.
> Olaf?
> Helmsman?



Not sure about that. The risk that some bureaucrat at the Abellio HQ plays up is bigger than the probability of actually getting the message on the the bloke on the train. Plus, if everyone has bike reservations, it should be really no issue.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2014)

User said:


> FGW out of Paddington, I have seen my place with my name on it in the bike carriage.


FGW out of Paddington I once got locked in the bike carriage. Brought a whole new meaning to "travelling with my bike"


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Aug 2014)

Interested - but have to do detailed planning for Spain trip so do not yet know dates, so flog it if you can and if not, I might buy it nearer the time.


----------



## redfalo (13 Aug 2014)

User said:


> I had forgotten that I had arranged to go to Edinburgh to see my sister that weekend. Ticket on 14:47 from Diss going begging.


they will surely close the border after Sept 18, will they not?


----------



## StuAff (13 Aug 2014)

User said:


> I had forgotten that I had arranged to go to Edinburgh to see my sister that weekend. Ticket on 14:47 from Diss going begging.


I have just found I managed to buy a ticket for the 1447.....on the Friday afternoon.  Dibs?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2014)

StuAff said:


> I have just found I managed to buy a ticket for the 1447.....on the Friday afternoon.  Dibs?




I Very nearly made that mistake.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Aug 2014)

Seriously thinking about this one, BUT my all time fave Pink Floyd tribute act are playing my local theatre that night, so it'll be tight getting to Hackney for the witching hour.
If it's the standard route outta Ldn, I could of course try catching you up…


----------



## StuAff (13 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Yours.


Thanks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2014)

CharlieB said:


> Seriously thinking about this one, BUT my *all time fave Pink Floyd tribute act* are playing my local theatre that night, so it'll be tight getting to Hackney for the witching hour.
> If it's the standard route outta Ldn, I could of course try catching you up…


 
Do they have a really awful pun in their name? Most tribute bands do.
Lets see...
Atom Heart Covers?
Pink Fraud?


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do they have a really awful pun in their name? Most tribute bands do.
> Lets see...
> Atom Heart Covers?
> Pink Fraud?


Rather brilliantly, the second of those seems to exist.


> their guitarist proudly owns one of David Gilmour's plectrums.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Aug 2014)

Actually, they're called Perfect Alibi. I've been seeing them for about 5 years and to this day I know not why they're named such.
Any ideas, 'cos I'd love to know?

But highly recommended, they tour every year and afaik (I've seen quite a few) they are the only one out there who have a female vocalist who can carry off 'The Great Gig In The Sky' perfectly.
The big one - The Australian Pink Floyd Show, good as they are, don't even have a female.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2014)

David Gilmour's Plectrum sounds more like an indie band.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

CharlieB said:


> Actually, they're called Perfect Alibi. I've been seeing them for about 5 years and to this day I know not why they're named such.
> Any ideas, 'cos I'd love to know?
> 
> But highly recommended, they tour every year and afaik (I've seen quite a few) they are the only one out there who have a female vocalist who can carry off 'The Great Gig In The Sky' perfectly.
> The big one - The Australian Pink Floyd Show, good as they are, don't even have a female.


If you booked a ticket for Friday 3rd you might be slightly surprised as "Oh what a beautiful morning" struck up. Perfect Alibi appear to be playing on Saturday 4th.
http://www.elgiva.com/index.php/whats-on-details/rodgers-hammerstein-songbook-3107.html


----------



## User10571 (13 Aug 2014)

CharlieB said:


> Actually, they're called Perfect Alibi. I've been seeing them for about 5 years and to this day I know not why they're named such.
> Any ideas, 'cos I'd love to know?
> 
> But highly recommended, they tour every year and afaik (I've seen quite a few) they are the only one out there who have a female vocalist *who can carry off 'The Great Gig In The Sky' perfectly*.
> The big one - The Australian Pink Floyd Show, good as they are, don't even have a female.


What?
Like Clare Torry?
Surely not.
She was paid pennies for her timbre at the time....


----------



## CharlieB (13 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> If you booked a ticket for Friday 3rd you might be slightly surprised as "Oh what a beautiful morning" struck up. Perfect Alibi appear to be playing on Saturday 4th.
> http://www.elgiva.com/index.php/whats-on-details/rodgers-hammerstein-songbook-3107.html


Ta for that, srw, I've booked nothing yet. I just knew it was that weekend. 
Gonna be tight getting home then…


----------



## CharlieB (13 Aug 2014)

User10571 said:


> What?
> Like Clare Torry?
> Surely not.


Not far off, J.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2014)

CharlieB said:


> Ta for that, srw, I've booked nothing yet. I just knew it was that weekend.
> Gonna be tight getting home then…


You could consider joining me on the Dun run lite lite. I'm planning to bail at Framlingham or thereabouts and head for either Ipswich or Diss for an easier return. Total distance would be about 110 miles or so.

Of course you don't actually get to Dunwich ... but I might come up with a snazzy name like the Ipswich Isolator, or the Diss Distributor.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2014)

The Diss Disappointment?

The Ipswich Idiocy?


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2014)

Diss Locator......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2014)

The Diss Appointment?


----------



## rb58 (18 Aug 2014)

Diss Turbance


----------



## martint235 (18 Aug 2014)

User said:


> You Dissing my bike?


Well it could use a clean.


----------



## StuartG (18 Aug 2014)

No longer tentative. Definite and looking forward to a FORD FREE ROUTE. Haven't yet decided about how to get back or if I'm coming back


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

I've just noticed that this is adjacent to a Felpham FNRttC (Oct 10) in the calendar.

I can't do both, so I think I'll jump ship for the Felpham one. It's been established that my little legs won't be able to go the course for this all the way to Diss, so I'd have to bail out early anyway.

I'm out. Sorry.


----------



## AlexB (18 Aug 2014)

oooh tempting. Especially as my ride partner on the DunRun fell heavily into a pothole on the night and is recovering from a broken shoulder and smashed bike. Wonder if the two good lady wives can be persuaded that this is a good idea?


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2014)

We have booked a bungalow (again) in Southwold for Sat/Sun nights to do the Flipside Festival @ Snape Maltings. We have a couple of bunk beds and/or settee/divan available for anyone who wants make it into a fun weekend rather than just a jolly good cycle ride. There maybe room in the car if you return Monday. PM if interested.

Surely anything is better than Diss?


----------



## ianmac62 (19 Aug 2014)

I'm throwing caution to the winds financially so as to preserve my caution in terms of cycling mileage. I won't buy any super-cheap advance rail tickets with my senior railcard discount but intend look very carefully at bail-out points on the route near-ish to stations - à la Dogtrousers although I realise he's not on the ride now. I shall be really happy if I don't have to - but I'm going to be happy if I have a Plan B.


----------



## mistral (19 Aug 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm on the 1517. Does that mean I have time for one more beer?



I'm on that one too


----------



## rb58 (19 Aug 2014)

mistral said:


> I'm on that one too


My turn to bring the electrical tape Mick. You had to be there, but on the DunRun proper following a little mishap with the bike, Mick came to the rescue with some electrical tape, but it did mean I was only able to drink from my second water bottle by holding the bike upside down! This made it a little problematic to drink whilst riding.


----------



## Colin_B (19 Aug 2014)

ianmac62 said:


> I'm throwing caution to the winds financially so as to preserve my caution in terms of cycling mileage. I won't buy any super-cheap advance rail tickets with my senior railcard discount but intend look very carefully at bail-out points on the route near-ish to stations - à la Dogtrousers although I realise he's not on the ride now. I shall be really happy if I don't have to - but I'm going to be happy if I have a Plan B.



Needham Market train station is only a few yards off the dun run route.


----------



## andyman (19 Aug 2014)

I'm in. No train trivia for me, I'll be comin' home so to speak


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2014)

andyman said:


> I'm in. No train trivia for me, I'll be comin' home so to speak


Sorry.
You're late.
Can I see your train ticket, and your bike reservation, and your seat reservation, and the discount card you used to buy this ticket (I hope you have signed it on the rear otherwise it is invalid) 
Etc.


----------



## Colin_B (20 Aug 2014)

andyman said:


> I'm in. No train trivia for me, I'll be comin' home so to speak



So will I


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Aug 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Interested......... if I'm around, I'll ride it.


Alas I am out.
A trip to the New Forest to help with a school Duke of Edinburgh award Gold expedition has called, and I don't feel I can refuse as they are paying for my Mountain Leader qualification later in the year.
A shame, as for many reasons I felt this was a ride I should support.


----------



## Colin_B (27 Aug 2014)

Will anyone else be arriving into Liverpool st or Stratford stations on the Friday ? it would be great to have some company to ride to the Pub on the park. If so what train will you be getting ?


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

I'll be riding into town and go past Liverpool Street station on my way to Hackney. Happy to meet you at the station if that helps.


----------



## Colin_B (29 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> I'll be riding into town and go past Liverpool Street station on my way to Hackney. Happy to meet you at the station if that helps.


That would be great thanks, roughly what time would you think you will be passing Liverpool St.


----------



## rb58 (29 Aug 2014)

Colin_B said:


> That would be great thanks, roughly what time would you think you will be passing Liverpool St.


It's only 15 minutes to London Fields from Liverpool Street, so around 11.15pm. I'll PM you my phone number a bit nearer the time. Cheers


----------



## andyman (29 Aug 2014)

Colin_B said:


> Will anyone else be arriving into Liverpool st or Stratford stations on the Friday ? it would be great to have some company to ride to the Pub on the park. If so what train will you be getting ?


I will be travelling down from Ipswich (based in Kesgrave) I normally get a slightly earlier train and have a beer with friends pre Friday rides. Welcome to join me if you wish, otherwise see you at the start!


----------



## Mice (1 Sep 2014)

Hello!

Is it too late to sign up for this?

Mice


----------



## redfalo (1 Sep 2014)

oh no!


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2014)

Diss Miss?


----------



## Eddie_C (2 Sep 2014)

The 1447 has run out of cycle spaces - I'm booked on the 1517.


----------



## srw (2 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> oh no!


 A cry of dismay or a negative reply to the question?

Sometimes I love the English language.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2014)

Out. Sorry. Will most likely be away for work.


----------



## velovoice (2 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Out. Sorry. Will most likely be away for work.


Dislike.


----------



## redfalo (2 Sep 2014)

srw said:


> A cry of dismay or a negative reply to the question?
> 
> Sometimes I love the English language.



"Oh no", as in: "Oh no, it is not too late, especially not for such a nice riding companion like @Mice


----------



## Mice (2 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> "Oh no", as in: "Oh no, it is not too late, especially not for such a nice riding companion like @Mice


Thank you @redfalo - tis going to be a fab ride as ever.


----------



## rb58 (2 Sep 2014)

Mice said:


> Thank you @redfalo - tis going to be a fab ride as ever.


Pack lightly @Mice - you won't need all that stuff you had on Sunday


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2014)

rb58 said:


> Pack lightly @Mice - you won't need all that stuff you had on Sunday


Shades of The Great Castleside Unloading.........


----------



## Colin_B (5 Sep 2014)

andyman said:


> I will be travelling down from Ipswich (based in Kesgrave) I normally get a slightly earlier train and have a beer with friends pre Friday rides. Welcome to join me if you wish, otherwise see you at the start!


Thanks, I might be meeting a friend in London earlier in the evening too. I won't know until closer to the ride. I'm hoping she will do the ride too


----------



## StuartG (15 Sep 2014)

Hello, hello anybody here?
It had dropped down to page 2 so here is a bump so it doesn't get lost. Any updates coming @redfalo ?


----------



## redfalo (15 Sep 2014)

it will be all fine!


----------



## User10571 (15 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> it will be all fine!


These are the words we like.
As indeed it will be.....


----------



## sagefly (15 Sep 2014)

andyman said:


> I'm in. No train trivia for me, I'll be comin' home so to speak


Show off!!!


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Sep 2014)

I'm guessing this route is mostly flat. Can anyone confirm? I'll most likely be on fixed.


----------



## redfalo (16 Sep 2014)

yes. it's mostly flat. There are one or two steep but very short climbs, and especially the 2nd part of the ride is a bit undulating.
have a look at the elevation profile here: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bwfyrufyyufinber


----------



## User10571 (16 Sep 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm guessing this route is mostly flat. Can anyone confirm? I'll most likely be on fixed.


Having done it six or seven (I forget which) times, I can confirm Olaf is correct - A couple of short-sharps here and there, but no blood vessel buster.
I may well be doing it on fixed myself....


----------



## rb58 (17 Sep 2014)

Ooh - two fixed riders already. That's tempting. Except that I have to ride back too. I've never done 200 on fixed. Tell me it's a bad idea....


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Sep 2014)

Hmm. Now tempted to try on my SS. Someone tell me it won't work and I'll have to walkthethoseshortsharpswhichwon'tbegood


----------



## redfalo (18 Sep 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Hmm. Now tempted to try on my SS. Someone tell me it won't work and I'll have to walkthethoseshortsharpswhichwon'tbegood



Please no single speed / fixed riders who are not really used to this stupid fad.

Although it's not mountainous, the route is undulating. On the official Dun run, I overheard inexperienced riders at the end cursing the hills. 

And it's going to be a really long ride: 112 miles from Hackney to Dunwich, plus the way to the train station you've chosen. Bail out points are limited, time frame is not overly generous with most people booked on the 1427 train from Diss.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Sep 2014)

@redfalo - Stupid fad? Wot you on about!! SS/fixed is great if you enjoy it and I really love my SS riding However you'll be pleased to know I thought through my idea on my commute home this afternoon and decided against it. Gears will be better for me.

@User - that revolver might still come in useful for something.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2014)

I'm now out unfortunately. 3rd is now my last day in my current job so I'll be having a bit of a do.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm now out unfortunately. 3rd is now my last day in my current job so I'll be having a bit of a do.



Cant you do the booze on another night.
Be really good to have you on this.


----------



## redfalo (18 Sep 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm now out unfortunately. 3rd is now my last day in my current job so I'll be having a bit of a do.


Travelling to Dieppe then? Be careful, as your carer @ianmac62 will be on the ride.


----------



## velovoice (19 Sep 2014)

No decision as yet but my stupid knee is casting doubt on my plans to do this ride. I see my GP again next Friday and intend to do whatever it takes to get a Diclofenac prescription but even if successful I may not see enough improvement by the following weekend to feel confident setting off from London Fields. Will keep you posted.


----------



## AlexB (22 Sep 2014)

I have a friend who's like to do this as well. She's done 100km, but no further. She's a good strong rider. That 100km was in horrendous conditions, so I think she has what it takes.
Any estimates on the ETA at Dunwich? My normal route home form Dunwich is to ride to Ipswich via a quiet rural route, so I'm trying to guess what time train to book onto for the return ride.
I usually book a 3pm train and have plenty of time in hand for a departure time of around 11am.


----------



## User10571 (22 Sep 2014)

Alex,
The last (only) time we did the battery powered version we arrived in Dunwich at around 9-ish / 10-ish - more like 10-ish
We had been giving it some beans, overnight - no slacking.
My guess is that this ride, given its size, and capacity of current participants, will arrive in Dunwich between 11:00 & 12:00.
An Ipswich train, 2 hrs later wouldn't seem too silly....


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Couldn't we leave a bit earlier?




Team pootle to leave earlier and team a bit quicker to leave later


----------



## StuAff (22 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Couldn't we leave a bit earlier?


Leave London Fields earlier you mean? That would be a problem for me- I'm on the usual Friday night work-train up routine, and Hackney's a bit further out from Waterloo. I'll be doing well to get there before 11.45 (and if I have to get the later services into London Bridge, it'll be after midnight). Yes, I know the route and I could catch up....but.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Sep 2014)

User10571 said:


> Alex,
> The last (only) time we did the battery powered version we arrived in Dunwich at around 9-ish / 10-ish - more like 10-ish
> We had been giving it some beans, overnight - no slacking.
> My guess is that this ride, given its size, and capacity of current participants, will arrive in Dunwich between 11:00 & 12:00.
> An Ipswich train, 2 hrs later wouldn't seem too silly....



We had 2 successful trips surely? When it was just the 4 of us, we weren't hammering it, and in any event we did have to slow up at the end, as I didn't think the Flora café opened before 10, but the second time round it was more genteel. As it's only 113 miles overall, I'd reckon on a 10:45 - 11 am arrival. I'd allow more than 2 hours to cycle from Dunwich to Ipswich though - isn't it 32 miles or so?


----------



## redfalo (23 Sep 2014)

It may indeed be a good idea if the main group meets at 23:15 for a 23:30 start, provided that @ianrauk waits for @StuAff (and potentially some other fast kids) who then catch us up.

For those interested in the details of my thoughts:

On the original Dun Run in August it took us in a smaller group 9:42 hrs from Hackney to Dunwich. We stopped for 10 minutes at Great Dunmow (after 55k), while the half-way stop at Sudbury (98k) took 35 minutes. We lost another 45 minutes on the way from Sudbury to Dunwich due to four effing punctures (of which three happened on the Moulton - eventually I was down to my last inner tube...).

However, the riding pace was rather brisk and I think we will be significantly slower on Oct 3 because of the bigger group size. I also think we may spend 15 minutes longer at the half way stop. 10:30hrs to 11:00hrs overall time to Dunwich might be more realistic.

In August we stayed 30 minutes in Dunwich and then cycled on to Stowmarket rather than Diss, which is another 51k. We easily made the 8:29am train (despite a 5th puncture) with 45 minutes in hand, but at times it felt like racing against the clock.

The breakfast place opens at 10am, while most people are booked on the 14:47 train from Diss, which is another 45k or 2.5 hours from Dunwich.

My planning may be too cautious, but the worst thing that may happen is that we have to kill some time before the breakfast place opens and maybe an hour or two at the pubs in Dunwich and Diss.

What to people think?


----------



## redfalo (23 Sep 2014)

AlexB said:


> I have a friend who's like to do this as well. She's done 100km, but no further. She's a good strong rider. That 100km was in horrendous conditions, so I think she has what it takes.
> Any estimates on the ETA at Dunwich? My normal route home form Dunwich is to ride to Ipswich via a quiet rural route, so I'm trying to guess what time train to book onto for the return ride.
> I usually book a 3pm train and have plenty of time in hand for a departure time of around 11am.



It's always good to encourage people to cycle more. Frankly, however, I doubt that this ride is the ideal one to start with for your friend. With 112 miles from Hackney to Dunwich plus the ride to the train station (minimum 5 miles to Darsham, with very thin service) it is a rather long ride. Apart from a short stop at Great Dunmow and a half-way break at Sudbury, we won't stop very often or long, and there are not many obvious bailout points. I'd suggest your friend tries out a "classic" FNRttC - with about 60 miles, they are a much better way to start night riding. Many people (at least me, that's for sure) found their first FNRttCs quite hard, even if they are used to do long-distance day rides.


----------



## StuartG (23 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> ... it's only 113 miles overall


Some of us would drop the 'only' and add an exclamation mark or three. It is close to my limit if head winds and rain join the party. That's just the challenge of doing it. My objective is simply to get there. Well get there before closing time - or what's the point? I hope not to be a burden but pushing too hard when you are shattered is not the Friday way - or giving up IMHO. I really don't like thinking in target time terms. That's Audax territory.

Bottom line is getting back isn't as important as getting there and getting there comfortably. I possibly have a couple of bunk beds in Southwold (plus floors) for anybody who misses their train.


----------



## User10571 (23 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> We had 2 successful trips surely? When it was just the 4 of us, we weren't hammering it, and in any event we did have to slow up at the end, as I didn't think the Flora café opened before 10, but the second time round it was more genteel. As it's only 113 miles overall, I'd reckon on a 10:45 - 11 am arrival. I'd allow more than 2 hours to cycle from Dunwich to Ipswich though - isn't it 32 miles or so?


I don't remember a second battery powered version.
Other than the one you and I met up for, in the pouring rain, no one else showed up, we drank the Inn on the Park dry, then you rode home to catch the last train, the fast train to Transcentral Luton and I down to Greenwich etc, on what turned out to be a dry night.
If you are telling me I did a second battery powered run, then I am worried, as I have scant (no) recollection of doing it..


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2014)

User10571 said:


> I don't remember a second battery powered version.
> Other than the one you and I met up for, in the pouring rain, no one else showed up, we drank the Inn on the Park dry, then you rode home to catch the last train, the fast train to Transcentral Luton and I down to Greenwich etc, on what turned out to be a dry night.
> If you are telling me I did a second battery powered run, then I am worried, as I have scant (no) recollection of doing it..


I think the second one is the one I also missed, last June.....


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2014)

Sorry to lose you @User13710 and you make some good points.

It is 10 miles shorter than Southwold which takes 14+ hours. Losing some stops still puts it in the 12 hour league unless you are going considerably faster than Friday pace. Some of us would find that very difficult and unenjoyable. Why the rush on such a long ride?


----------



## redfalo (24 Sep 2014)

Sorry to hear that, @User13710 . I'm sure you can do it.



StuartG said:


> Sorry to lose you @User13710 and you make some good points.
> 
> It is 10 miles shorter than Southwold which takes 14+ hours. Losing some stops still puts it in the 12 hour league unless you are going considerably faster than Friday pace. Some of us would find that very difficult and unenjoyable. Why the rush on such a long ride?



Don't panic! There is no rush at all., apart from the fact that most people have pre-booked tickets for the 14:47 train from Diss. You can't compare the Dun Run route at all with Southwold, which - as you pointed out, is 10 miles longer and we lose considerable time on the three ferries. 11 hours from Hackney to Dunwich means we'll be riding FNRttC speed. And if we need 12 hours to the coast, we need 12 hours. In that case, people who are riding on to Diss for the 14:47 train may decide to carry on after just a short stop at Dunwich.

My idea is to keep the group together FNRttC-ish between Hackney and Dunwich, afterwards people have to sort out their own route.


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2014)

The issue @User13710 made was that the time "lost" is in fact valuable recovery time. Without which the danger of bonking increases and fatigued legs go slower not faster.

A strong sou'wester pushing us into Dunwich by 10am would make no one happier than me. Alternatively unhelpful weather and fairy visits encouraging people to concentrate on watches more than the folks behind is potentially divisive. Would it be too presumptuous to suggest those train times are short on contingency and it would be prudent to plan around that in case we end up a bit slow.

It isn't as if Dunwich is not a great place to enjoy any unused contingency. Besides the Ship (which is also a substantial half decent restaurant), there is a free interesting museum and the leper hospital in the grounds of the church is worth a photo shoot.


----------



## velovoice (24 Sep 2014)

If the ride is anything at all as @User13710 is reading it to be, then I'm out too. 
But... that is not at all what my understanding has been from the beginning. I am now thoroughly confused. 

Good thing I bought Adam Plan B train tickets in case I don't go (as he'd bought Two Together ones first). I'd be very disappointed to miss this, as I've been working towards it ("training", if you will) all summer. But then my knees have been saying something altogether different the past few weeks and they may get the final say, anyway - in which, I'll see you all next year, I hope.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Sep 2014)

velovoice said:


> If the ride is anything at all as @User13710 is reading it to be, then I'm out too.
> But... that is not at all what my understanding has been from the beginning. I am now thoroughly confused.



Me too.


----------



## velovoice (24 Sep 2014)

Just to add - I thought this was, as in @redfalo's original post, to be in the Stylee of previous @Flying Dodo editions. @wanda2010 and I did that last year and the pace, breaks, etc was spot-on. I only had to to bail due to another Brooks-induced torture session. (Yes, I've learned my lesson.)


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2014)

@velovoice & @wanda2010 & @User13710 please don't bail before the start if only 'cos it may make things harder for me! (I don't have a choice on bailing!)

I'm sure we can work things out as long as our fears are understood. Whether we all hang in together all the way or team slow starts first or finishes last is tactical. It is just up to us as a group rather than railway timetables to decide.


----------



## velovoice (24 Sep 2014)

StuartG said:


> @velovoice & @wanda2010 & @User13710 please don't bail before the start if only 'cos it may make things harder for me! (I don't have a choice on bailing!)


I'm not really worried - we know @redfalo and @Flying Dodo and any other members of Team Not-At-All-Slow, and they know us and I know they'll look after us.


StuartG said:


> It is just up to us as a group rather than railway timetables to decide.


Errrr, most of us (that have bought tickets in advance) are booked on specific timed services. Miss them and you have to buy new tickets all over again, at vastly inflated on-the-day prices.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Sep 2014)

Gah, I only just saw this! I could have provided a bacon roll stop for you


----------



## AlexB (24 Sep 2014)

I've ridden the DunRun maybe 10 times. I haven't booked tickets yet and am thinking of booking a much later train for the return. On that basis, I am tempted to start the ride with the group and allow you to ride away from me and my friend if you feel the need.
I'm very self sufficient, so if we have problems I'm pretty comfortable I can deal with it without holding up the group.
That said, I didn't want to introduce a division in this group.


----------



## redfalo (24 Sep 2014)

AlexB said:


> I've ridden the DunRun maybe 10 times. I haven't booked tickets yet and am thinking of booking a much later train for the return. On that basis, I am tempted to start the ride with the group and allow you to ride away from me and my friend if you feel the need.
> I'm very self sufficient, so if we have problems I'm pretty comfortable I can deal with it without holding up the group.
> That said, I didn't want to introduce axduvision in this group.



Alex, this is going to be a group ride in the very Fridays spirit: no one left behind, waymarker, tail end charlies and that sort of thing. Nobody will stop you if YOU feel the need to bail, but only if everyone has the feeling that it's safe and sound to do so. The flip side of this principle is that people who start the ride with the group are expected to stick with it to the very end, unless unexpected circumstances prevent that an the TEC's know about it.


----------



## redfalo (24 Sep 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah, I only just saw this! I could have provided a bacon roll stop for you


whereabouts would that be? we should talk


----------



## User10571 (24 Sep 2014)

I'm starting to look unlikely for this 
Anyone interested inna rail tix with a bike rezzie leaving Diss at 14:47 - £9.00


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Sep 2014)

User10571 said:


> I'm starting to look unlikely for this
> Anyone interested inna rail tix with a bike rezzie leaving Diss at 14:47 - £9.00


Boo.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> whereabouts would that be? we should talk



I live in ipswich, but alas I'm doing a 100 sportive the next day so need my beauty sleep


----------



## StuartG (25 Sep 2014)

The first BBC forecast for Friday night are not bad. Minimum temperature in the mid fifties and winds from the south or south east. Oh and no precipitation. Keep everything crossed ...


----------



## Gordon P (25 Sep 2014)

I have only just become aware of this ride and am unaccountably attracted to it. If it is still open I would like to join you. 
However I shall be spending 20 hours tomorrow flying from Perth to London and the wise thing to do is probably to wait until I get back to decide. Is Monday OK for a decision? 
The other factor is that I have hardly been on a bike for over 3 months and not at all for 2! But it is flat all the way to Dunwich and Diss...


----------



## Gordon P (25 Sep 2014)

User10571 said:


> I'm starting to look unlikely for this
> Anyone interested inna rail tix with a bike rezzie leaving Diss at 14:47 - £9.00


User10571,please see previous post. If the ticket is still available and I decide to ride I shall be glad to take it off you.


----------



## redfalo (25 Sep 2014)

Gordon P said:


> I have only just become aware of this ride and am unaccountably attracted to it. If it is still open I would like to join you.
> However I shall be spending 20 hours tomorrow flying from Perth to London and the wise thing to do is probably to wait until I get back to decide. Is Monday OK for a decision?
> The other factor is that I have hardly been on a bike for over 3 months and not at all for 2! But it is flat all the way to Dunwich and Diss...



Gordon, it would be really lovely if you join the ride! I think the 14:47 train from Diss has run out of bike reservations, but the one an hour later should be fine.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Sep 2014)

I'm out, I'm afraid.  Really really upset to miss this, but I'm recovering surely but (too) slowly from a back problem that I'm reluctant to exacerbate or even re-ignite, until I've had the physiotherapist's assessment on the 6th October.
Nonetheless enjoy and God Speed.


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Sep 2014)

Unlike for all those no longer coming for whatever reason


----------



## redfalo (25 Sep 2014)

here's an updated list.


@AKA Bob
@AlexB (tentative)
@Andrew Br
@andyman
@Colin_B
@Eddie_C
@Flying Dodo
@Gordon P (tentative)
@ianmac62
@ianrauk
@User10571 (sadly, increadingly unlikely)
@lilolee (tentative)
@Mark Grant
@mistral
@Mice
@mllond
@rb58
@redfalo
@StuAff
@StuartG
@Tim Hall
@saoirse50 (tentative)
@velovoice (tentative)
@wanda2010
@Wobbly John (tentative)


----------



## AlexB (25 Sep 2014)

Gordon, are you going to be wearing your finest see-through shorts for our delectation?


----------



## User10571 (25 Sep 2014)

Gordon P said:


> User10571,please see previous post. If the ticket is still available and I decide to ride I shall be glad to take it off you.


Gordon, I'm only just home from work, evidence, in itself, why I'm an unlikely participant in this ride.
PM me a postal address and I'll post you the tix.
We can sort out the money after.


----------



## Gordon P (25 Sep 2014)

User said:


> You might have people booked on the 14:47 pleading with you to swap.


That would be a tough choice as I am definitely missing British pubs. The Australian hotel is generally a barn of a place with online betting a prominent feature. The beer, including the craft beers, are pale yellow. The wineries of Margaret River and their free tastings, particularly the smaller ones with characters in charge rather than those owned by Holmes a Court or Louis Vuiton Moet Hennessy, have been some compensation. But boozing bitter while waiting for a train? Bring it on.


----------



## Gordon P (25 Sep 2014)

Unless you arrange special inducements,only as an extra layer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2014)

@redfalo, I shouldn't be on the list anymore, I dropped out a while ago, I'm afraid


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Sep 2014)

Thinking this through and I'm coming to the conclusion that I should make plans to get to Stowmarket station on the way out rather than the way back. That's about eighty miles from London. Would @User13710 and anyone else rethink and join me?

If I do that, @redfalo, is there an approximate time for getting to Stowmarket on the way out, please?


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2014)

ianmac62 said:


> Thinking this through and I'm coming to the conclusion that I should make plans to get to Stowmarket station on the way out rather than the way back.


Alternatively you are very welcome to do the lot and crash out spending the night with us in Southwold (about 10 miles further on) leaving you a comfortable 8 mile ride Sunday morning to Darsham and London.

The bunk bed might be a bit short but there is a bed/settee arrangement spare. And there is a certain brewery close by if The Ship hasn't fixed your dehydration.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Sep 2014)

StuartG said:


> Alternatively you are very welcome to do the lot and crash out spending the night with us in Southwold (about 10 miles further on) leaving you a comfortable 8 mile ride Sunday morning to Darsham and London.
> 
> The bunk bed might be a bit short but there is a bed/settee arrangement spare. And there is a certain brewery close by if The Ship hasn't fixed your dehydration.



That's really kind, @StuartG! But at 120 miles I might be biting off more than I can chew. And I am to going to northern Spain with @mmmmartin the following Tuesday. Got to be bright-eyed and bushy-tailed for that! But thanks again!


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2014)

ianmac62 said:


> That's really kind, @StuartG! But at 120 miles I might be biting off more than I can chew.


There is a sag wagon available with your favourite driver ... I might be taking advantage of it myself if I let myself go with the Ghost Ship ...


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Sep 2014)

StuartG said:


> There is a sag wagon available with your favourite driver ... I might be taking advantage of it myself if I let myself go with the Ghost Ship ...


Thanks again, @StuartG - I think I'll stick to being sensible! Best regards to my favourite driver!!


----------



## mistral (26 Sep 2014)

Olaf & all, I am so sorry, but I'm also dropping out

Some may know I was made redundant at the end of July. I started a new job on Monday - it's a better job, so all good. 

But next week we have the US team over and it will be a heavy week of long days, I'm really not going to be up for the distance I'm afraid.

Another cheap (free) ticket available for someone?


----------



## redfalo (26 Sep 2014)

ianmac62 said:


> Thinking this through and I'm coming to the conclusion that I should make plans to get to Stowmarket station on the way out rather than the way back. That's about eighty miles from London. Would @User13710 and anyone else rethink and join me?
> 
> If I do that, @redfalo, is there an approximate time for getting to Stowmarket on the way out, please?



It's 80 miles from Hackney to Needham Market, where you'd have to leave us and ride another 3.5m to Stowmarket. Hence 84 miles. I think an overall average of 10mph (including breaks) sounds plausible, so I think your ETA at Stowmarket may be 8.15a to 8.30am

Here's the entire route
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zlsscvbchaekever


----------



## Michael Adu (26 Sep 2014)

Room for one peeps ! booked a ticket from Diss to London 15:17 it seems like ages since I have been on me bike for a proper ride


----------



## redfalo (26 Sep 2014)

mistral said:


> Olaf & all, I am so sorry, but I'm also dropping out
> 
> Some may know I was made redundant at the end of July. I started a new job on Monday - it's a better job, so all good.
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## redfalo (26 Sep 2014)

here's another update on participants 


@AKA Bob
@AlexB (tentative)
@Andrew Br
@andyman
@Colin_B
@Eddie_C
@Flying Dodo
@Gordon P (tentative)
@ianmac62
@ianrauk
@lilolee (tentative)
@Mark Grant
@Michael Adu
@Mice
@mllond
@rb58
@redfalo
@StuAff
@StuartG
@Tim Hall
@saoirse50 (tentative)
@velovoice (tentative)
@wanda2010
@Wobbly John (tentative)


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Sep 2014)

Michael Adu said:


> Room for one peeps ! booked a ticket from Diss to London 15:17 it seems like ages since I have been on me bike for a proper ride



The traveller returns! You'll have to give us a few tales on the ride


----------



## Mice (26 Sep 2014)

mistral said:


> Olaf & all, I am so sorry, but I'm also dropping out
> 
> Some may know I was made redundant at the end of July. I started a new job on Monday - it's a better job, so all good.
> 
> ...


Mistral Hello - Great news about the job- Congratulations! Not so great news that you cant make the ride. If the ticket is still up for grabs I'd like to put my name down!

Big thanks

Mice


----------



## mistral (27 Sep 2014)

Mice said:


> Mistral Hello - Great news about the job- Congratulations! Not so great news that you cant make the ride. If the ticket is still up for grabs I'd like to put my name down!
> 
> Big thanks
> 
> Mice


It's yours

YHMP


----------



## Colin_B (27 Sep 2014)

I'm afraid I'm out of this ride, because of a painful knee that is not healing fast enough


----------



## redfalo (27 Sep 2014)

b


Colin_B said:


> I'm afraid I'm out of this ride, because of a painful knee that is not healing fast enough


Boooo! GWS!


----------



## srw (28 Sep 2014)

To be fair, I think our lunchbreak was rather shorter. And we didn't get lost on the outskirts of Bordeaux.


----------



## Colin_B (29 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> b
> 
> Boooo! GWS!


Thanks, I had been really looking forward to this ride. But I know it would be stupid to even try it with me knee not fully healed. 
Hopefully you will be doing it again in the spring.


----------



## redfalo (29 Sep 2014)

Colin_B said:


> Thanks, I had been really looking forward to this ride. But I know it would be stupid to even try it with me knee not fully healed.
> Hopefully you will be doing it again in the spring.



Doing this again in spring sounds like a plan. There will also be more night rides from London to other destinations on the coast. watch this place

Regarding this Friday: Do you know where exactly this horrendous pothole in the Lindfield area is located which took out several riders on the orginal Dun Run in July?


----------



## velovoice (29 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> Do you know where exactly this horrendous pothole in the Lindfield area is located which took out several riders on the orginal Dun Run in July?



Well, firstly... Lindfield is in West Sussex. 

The offending pothole was 5 miles before Finchingfield. Location here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152604497367755&set=p.10152604497367755&type=1&theater
Essex County Council have told one of the victims in early August that the "matter has been resolved". I'll ask if anyone local has had a recent look at it.


----------



## velovoice (29 Sep 2014)

By the way.... I am definitely out. Getting physio/soft tissue treatment on both legs - seems a key muscle has gone on strike without telling me, hence all the pain down the outside of both legs, increasing pressure in the knee joints by up to 40%! Meanwhile my GP has decided a 2-3 week course of codeine is in order...  which makes me feel, from time to time, just a wee bit woozy. 

Blasted knees. Really sorry to be missing this.


----------



## AlexB (29 Sep 2014)

Just confirming that I'm definitely in for this ride, as is Rebecca Summerfield and Richie Abel.
Richie is one of the four that recci'ed the Caen - Bordeaux ride earlier this year, which means we'll have 3/4 of the reccie ride crew on this ride!
We're booked for a 4pm train out of Ipswich, so under less pressure to get home after we reach Dunwich.


----------



## lilolee (29 Sep 2014)

Sorry, I won't be able to make this, as work has me to far away on Friday.

Have fun (like you need telling)


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2014)

Two questions:

1.Meeting point is Thee Pubbe at London Fields, yes?
2. As User10571 isn't riding, does anyone else have a route plotted from Dunwich to Diss?


----------



## rb58 (29 Sep 2014)

Sorry if I missed it, but is the half way stop the Sudbury Tesco? I recall when we were there with Adam last time, the cafe didn't open until 7.00am. McDonalds (on the route) opens at 6.00am. Of course we could well past Sudbury by then, but worth noting just in case.


----------



## Mice (29 Sep 2014)

Is there a more West meeting point before London Fields (at an earlier time obvs), by any chance?

Mice


----------



## redfalo (29 Sep 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.Meeting point is Thee Pubbe at London Fields, yes?
> 2. As User10571 isn't riding, does anyone else have a route plotted from Dunwich to Diss?



yes and yes.

We'll meet at the Pub on the Park http://goo.gl/maps/5RW9g on the north-eastern edge of London Fields, 23.30hrs for an 0:00hrs start. I'll be meeting @Andrew Br and @ianmac62 22:15-ish at Euston station, we'll then ride to the Kingdom of Hackneyonia. If anyone else wants to meet up with us at Euston (or King's Cross/St. Pancras), give me a shout.

I'll have the route to Diss on the GPS, and so will @Andrew Br It's here on GPSies.com

And yes, @rb58 , the idea is using Sudbury as a half-way stop. It's 61 miles from Hackney, so we could try McDonalds first customers of the day. I'll check the opening hours.


----------



## rb58 (29 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> I'll check the opening hours.


According to the website, McDonalds Sudbury opens at 6.00am. Might be a bit late for us though. On our ride back from Doncaster last weekend we stopped at McDonalds in Spalding and had jolly good coffee and porridge.


----------



## redfalo (29 Sep 2014)

rb58 said:


> According to the website, McDonalds Sudbury opens at 6.00am. Might be a bit late for us though. On our ride back from Doncaster last weekend we stopped at McDonalds in Spalding and had jolly good coffee and porridge.


Weird - according to "my" McDonalds website it opens at 5am. This is the correct "restaurant", isn't it?

*McDonald's - Sudbury - Retail Park*
*CHILTON INDUSTRIAL ESTATE*
NORTHERN ROAD SUDBURY
SUFFOLK
CO10 2XQ
01787 315605


----------



## rb58 (29 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> Weird - according to "my" McDonalds website it opens at 5am. This is the correct "restaurant", isn't it?
> 
> *McDonald's - Sudbury - Retail Park*
> *CHILTON INDUSTRIAL ESTATE*
> ...


How odd. When I looked earlier, it said 6.00am. 5.00am is even better. And it's on the route.


----------



## User10571 (29 Sep 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 2. As User10571 isn't riding, does anyone else have a route plotted from Dunwich to Diss?


I have the route and am happy to supply, but it looks like you already have that covered by another.


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2014)

Route loaded on both Garmin and phone....

Work permitting, I'll be on the 2124 Pompey train that arrives Waterloo 2319. London Fields is (give or take) four and a half miles so I think I'll have done well to get to the Pub for 2345. Should I have to get the later trains via Three Bridges into London Bridge (arr. 2347) I'll be a bit late, obviously. If needs be, more than happy to just catch up. I'll let @redfalo know which train I make on the night.


----------



## Gordon P (30 Sep 2014)

I am coming. I've been worrying that I am still not sleeping through the small hours but have realised that is not a relevant criterion for normality with regard to a night ride.


----------



## redfalo (30 Sep 2014)

Some people unfortunately dropped out. Here's the lastest list: 

@AKA Bob
@AlexB
@Andrew Br
@andyman
@Eddie_C
@Flying Dodo
@Gordon P
@ianrauk
@Mark Grant
@Michael Adu
@Mice
@mllond
@rb58
@redfalo
@StuAff
@StuartG
@Tim Hall
@wanda2010
Richie A
Rebecca S

As for breaktfast in Dunwich, I have been in touch with the Ship at Dunwich pub to let them know we are coming. Officially, they only serve breakfast from 8-10am on Saturdays, which we probably won't make. However, they are happy to offer us a limited breakfast menu. Is there anyone apart from @rb58 planning not to ride to Dunwich and not having breakfast in the morning?

Many thanks
Olaf


----------



## AlexB (30 Sep 2014)

Can I suggest an earlier meet up for 11:15 at Liverpool Street Station for those coming from west and south?
I don't especially want to hang around London fields for midnight.


----------



## Gordon P (30 Sep 2014)

velovoice said:


> The offending pothole was 5 miles before Finchingfield. Location here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152604497367755&set=p.10152604497367755&type=1&theater
> Essex County Council have told one of the victims in early August that the "matter has been resolved". I'll ask if anyone local has had a recent look at it.


I checked it out this morning. It is not there.
I rode from Bran End to Gt Bardfield along the B1057 which includes passing the Lindsell turn. Either side of the turning, quite spaced out, there are 3 (2 before, 1 after) small holes which we should try to avoid but nothing that we won't find elsewhere. it just reminded me of the need for vigilance.
And a bit further south of the turn anyone riding on the white centreline will find it pitted.
I then rode back to Fyfield via Gt Dunmow & Hig Ongar but I don't know how much of that will be on our route. Anyway, again nothing major.


----------



## redfalo (30 Sep 2014)

AlexB said:


> Can I suggest an earlier meet up for 11:15 at Liverpool Street Station for those coming from west and south?
> I don't especially want to hang around London fields for midnight.


When will you arrive? I'll meet @Andrew Br and @Mice 22:15 at Euston station. Our plan A would be to ride straight to London Fields and maybe have a drink at the pub, provided we can sort out bicycle parking safely (I doubt that...). Plan B could be to ride to Liverpool Station and pick you up there.


----------



## redfalo (30 Sep 2014)

Gordon P said:


> I checked it out this morning. It is not there.
> I rode from Bran End to Gt Bardfield along the B1057 which includes passing the Lindsell turn. Either side of the turning, quite spaced out, there are 3 (2 before, 1 after) small holes which we should try to avoid but nothing that we won't find elsewhere. it just reminded me of the need for vigilance.
> And a bit further south of the turn anyone riding on the white centreline will find it pitted.
> I then rode back to Fyfield via Gt Dunmow & Hig Ongar but I don't know how much of that will be on our route. Anyway, again nothing major.


good man!


----------



## rb58 (30 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> When will you arrive? I'll meet @Andrew Br and @Mice 22:15 at Euston station. Our plan A would be to ride straight to London Fields and maybe have a drink at the pub, provided we can sort out bicycle parking safely (I doubt that...). Plan B could be to ride to Liverpool Station and pick you up there.


I will pass Liverpool Street if that helps. Probably about 11.25.


----------



## StuartG (30 Sep 2014)

@redfalo - Is there a preferred rendezvous time at the Pub? 
I'll probably be cycling in from Dalston Junction. Nice if I wasn't alone for too long in such strange nordic territory.


----------



## redfalo (30 Sep 2014)

23


StuartG said:


> @redfalo - Is there a preferred rendezvous time at the Pub?
> I'll probably be cycling in from Dalston Junction. Nice if I wasn't alone for too long in such strange nordic territory.



we're meeting 23:30 for a 0:00 start. when will you be at Dalston Junction? I may be able to pick you up, albeit it's a rather straightforward ride to London Fields. will take about 10 min


----------



## Gordon P (1 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> @redfalo - Is there a preferred rendezvous time at the Pub?
> I'll probably be cycling in from Dalston Junction. Nice if I wasn't alone for too long in such strange nordic territory.


If your timing doesn't suit @redfalo I can meet you at Dalston, where I feel at home, even though it is the wrong side of London Fields from my proper home....


----------



## StuartG (1 Oct 2014)

Gordon P said:


> If your timing doesn't suit @redfalo I can meet you at Dalston, where I feel at home, even though it is the wrong side of London Fields from my proper home....


Nice to have armed escort through this unknown land. I should be on the Overground arriving 23:17 Dalston Junction from all points south.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Oct 2014)

User13710 said:


> Sorry Ian, I've made other plans now, and I would like to do the whole route really. There are vague murmurings about doing a long slow version of this ride in the spring for anyone who wants to take a bit more time over it.



I will look out for this one, could be tempted.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Oct 2014)

I'll be riding up from London Bridge. A sensible route (to me) looks like Gracechurch Street, Bishopsgate , Shoreditch High Street then right onto Hackney Road, followed by Goldsmiths Row, across the canal, Broadway Market and into the back of the park.

What does the panel think? I'll be on a fixer, so should blend right in.


----------



## Gordon P (1 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> Nice to have armed escort through this unknown land. I should be on the Overground arriving 23:17 Dalston Junction from all points south.


@redfalo you or me?


----------



## Gordon P (1 Oct 2014)

Sounds good to me and interesting pedestrian wildlife at that time on a Friday


----------



## redfalo (1 Oct 2014)

Gordon P said:


> @redfalo you or me?


would appreciate if you can do this. thanks!


----------



## rb58 (1 Oct 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> I'll be riding up from London Bridge. A sensible route (to me) looks like Gracechurch Street, Bishopsgate , Shoreditch High Street then right onto Hackney Road, followed by Goldsmiths Row, across the canal, Broadway Market and into the back of the park.
> 
> What does the panel think? I'll be on a fixer, so should blend right in.


That's the way I go. Goldsmiths Row is the left turn by the City Farm, then just keep going straight ahead. @ianrauk and I will be coming past London Bridge at about 11.15-11.20 if you want an escort.


----------



## User10571 (1 Oct 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> I'll be riding up from London Bridge. A sensible route (to me) looks like Gracechurch Street, Bishopsgate , Shoreditch High Street then right onto Hackney Road, followed by Goldsmiths Row, across the canal, Broadway Market and into the back of the park.
> 
> What does the panel think? * I'll be on a fixer,* so should blend right in.


My bold.
Good man.
I'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## StuAff (1 Oct 2014)

rb58 said:


> That's the way I go. Goldsmiths Row is the left turn by the City Farm, then just keep going straight ahead. @ianrauk and I will be coming past London Bridge at about 11.15-11.20 if you want an escort.


That's pretty much the way I had in mind too.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Oct 2014)

rb58 said:


> That's the way I go. Goldsmiths Row is the left turn by the City Farm, then just keep going straight ahead. @ianrauk and I will be coming past London Bridge at about 11.15-11.20 if you want an escort.


Excellent. With a bit of luck I'll be on a train getting in at 2315. I'll PM you and @ianrauk my mobile number.



User10571 said:


> My bold.
> Good man.
> I'll be with you in spirit.



Mostly because the pink magenta bike is off the road, awaiting final dismantling and sending to Derby for a new coat of paint.


----------



## AlexB (2 Oct 2014)

redfalo said:


> When will you arrive? I'll meet @Andrew Br and @Mice 22:15 at Euston station. Our plan A would be to ride straight to London Fields and maybe have a drink at the pub, provided we can sort out bicycle parking safely (I doubt that...). Plan B could be to ride to Liverpool Station and pick you up there.



We're aiming to get there around 11:00. There's a pub at the entrance to Liverpool Street Station with lots of outdoor space and easily accessible toilets. If you wanted to stop for a drink that gives you the option to have someone keep an eye on the bikes and all drink outside. It's behind Wasabi on the Bishopsgate entrance to the station.


----------



## rb58 (2 Oct 2014)

AlexB said:


> We're aiming to get there around 11:00. There's a pub at the entrance to Liverpool Street Station with lots of outdoor space and easily accessible toilets. If you wanted to stop for a drink that gives you the option to have someone keep an eye on the bikes and all drink outside. It's behind Wasabi on the Bishopsgate entrance to the station.


@ianrauk @Tim Hall and I will be rolling up Bishopsgate at around 11.30 if anyone needs a guide to London Fields.


----------



## rb58 (2 Oct 2014)

What's our ETA at Sudbury please @redfalo ? Just trying to figure out timing for Dartford Crossing purposes and if I'll be able to dodge the rain forecast for my route back on Saturday. Thanks


----------



## redfalo (2 Oct 2014)

rb58 said:


> What's our ETA at Sudbury please @redfalo ? Just trying to figure out timing for Dartford Crossing purposes and if I'll be able to dodge the rain forecast for my route back on Saturday. Thanks



I reckon we will arrive Sudbury 5.45-ish. 

@AlexB, I think we will ride straight to London Fields from Euston.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2014)

OK, I now can't spare the time to go all the way to Dunwich, Diss and get the train back then cycle back home. Therefore I'll be turning back at Sudbury with Ross.

So now I have a spare train ticket with bike reservation from Diss spare.
So any one wants it. gratis, just let me know.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> OK, I now can't spare the time to go all the way to Dunwich, Diss and get the train back then cycle back home. Therefore I'll be turning back at Sudbury with Ross.
> 
> So now I have a spare train ticket with bike reservation from Diss spare.
> So any one wants it. gratis, just let me know.


You are offering a 100% Diss count. A good deal!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2014)

Oh yess.. the ticket is for the 14.47 from Diss.


----------



## User10571 (2 Oct 2014)

I'm not long home from the dark satanic mill....
If Friday's ride is anything like my commute home was tonight, you'll all be in happy street.
Ace skies, ace temperatures.
Someone at work said of Friday - last day of the summer, then that's it - make of that what you will.
If I've not done so up thread, I'll wish you all a very fine and safe night.
One of which I confess to being slightly envious of - I've done the battery powered version - it is a totally different beast.
Meanwhile, I'll be thinking of you all, with you in spirit, while I spend this weekend disappearing far too much Veuve for my own good in Whitstable.


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> I'm not long home from the dark satanic mill....
> If Friday's ride is anything like my commute home was tonight, you'll all be in happy street.
> Ace skies, ace temperatures.
> Someone at work said of Friday - last day of the summer, then that's it - make of that what you will.
> ...


You will be missed. Hope to ride with you on a rerun sometime.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Oct 2014)

StuAff said:


> You will be missed. Hope to ride with you on a rerun sometime.


+1.

Memories from Dun Run II edition, October 2010..........


----------



## User10571 (2 Oct 2014)

Thanks for those images, Adam.
That ride we did, was one of the best.
I hope this Friday's lot enjoy a similar experience


----------



## AlexB (3 Oct 2014)

Can the group coming through Bishopsgate pick us up on the way through? I get tocLondon Fields successfully every year, but I don't think I've ever taken the same route twice!!


----------



## rb58 (3 Oct 2014)

AlexB said:


> Can the group coming through Bishopsgate pick us up on the way through? I get tocLondon Fields successfully every year, but I don't think I've ever taken the same route twice!!


Yup. We should be there around 11.30. I suggest you wait out in the street - there'll be three of us. How many of you are there? 

It's a shade over 2 miles from there, so less than 10 minutes.


----------



## AlexB (3 Oct 2014)

Three of us. Hopefully all will be there on time, but coming from three different parts of town.
I'll be in a red gilet, bike has a carradice saddlebag, Bex is on a Blue and silver touring bike, Richie on a black hybrid.


----------



## AlexB (3 Oct 2014)

Weather looks a bit iffy for Saturday afternoon, hopefully we can get out from under it, or perhaps it will change anyway.


----------



## Colin_B (3 Oct 2014)

I hope you all have a very enjoyable and safe ride tonight. I wish I could be riding it with you all. I'm looking forward to reading a ride report or two


----------



## Colin_B (3 Oct 2014)

Will anyone be posting ride progress on here during the ride ?


----------



## Colin_B (3 Oct 2014)

User said:


> I do hope not, I was planning to sleep.


I meant someone on the ride


----------



## StuartG (3 Oct 2014)

Colin_B said:


> Will anyone be posting ride progress on here during the ride ?


Not me. I'll be too busy riding. and when I'm not riding I'll be too busy drinking. Or possibly snoring.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2014)

I'll try and post something at times. Be prepared for spelling mistakes though.


----------



## Colin_B (3 Oct 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll try and post something at times. Be prepared for spelling mistakes though.


I'm so bad at spelling I won't notice


----------



## rb58 (3 Oct 2014)

User said:


> I do hope not, I was planning to sleep.


I could text you on the hour if you like......


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2014)

A small select group is now forming at the pub.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2014)

And here's Olaf on a strange bike


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

Everything's great in Great Dunmow. Spirits high, traffic low. In fact very quiet all round. Perfect cycling conditions.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Oct 2014)

Waiting outside McDonalds for them to understand what opening time means.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

Sitting down in Sudbury
munching on a McDonalds.

They're playing crap music so those who didn't come out for the ride made a wise choice!


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)




----------



## Colin_B (4 Oct 2014)

You're all making good time, well done everyone. 
The forecast is now saying the first rain will be at Diss at 1pm and the southerly wind will continue until then before turning westerly.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

3 of us have made a little detour to Tesco. They're playing Duran Duran!


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)




----------



## Colin_B (4 Oct 2014)

Looks like the best time to go shopping at Tesco, you must be the only one's in there


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

Getting closer
12 milrd to go


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2014)

How long is a milrd? Sounds quite a long way.

Chapeau everyone.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

Shopping in Peasenhall with 8.5 miles left.


----------



## Colin_B (4 Oct 2014)

Just got back from meeting the first group. It was good to meet a few people off here, even it was for just a little while. They were all looking good and in good spirits when I left them with a little over 10 miles to go to Dunwich.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Oct 2014)

Keep up the reports!

Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> How long is a milrd? Sounds quite a long way
> .



Exactly! I've no idea how car drivers manage to text and drive at the same time as it's blooming hard to cycle and text one handed!


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

And now we're in Dunwich!


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2014)

And that's the end of the food. Some of us are doing a dash to Diss, whilst the more sensible amongst us are doing a dawdle to Darsham.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Oct 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Exactly! I've no idea how car drivers manage to text and drive at the same time as it's blooming hard to cycle and text one handed!


That piece of junk? Hey, it's done the Dunwich run in under 12 milrds.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Oct 2014)

Well done everyone! I'll need verifiable proof that Redfalo was NOT on a small bike for this ride


----------



## User10571 (4 Oct 2014)

Well done all. 
I was just finishing the Veuve when you all set off. 
This morning I did a cobweb clearer along the seafront from Vista Belle to Margate wit me frend Julie. 
We had the best of the day as now the weather has turned.


----------



## rb58 (4 Oct 2014)

What a delightful ride. Big thanks to @redfalo for organising it and shepherding us so well. A smooth getaway from London and we were soon cruising with a gentle tailwind urging us along. Epping delivered entertainment as only Essex towns can - it's worth doing these rides just for the joy of being confused with Tour de France!! And then we were in the dark. I confess I wasn't feeling at my best on this ride, having had a tough/long week at work and it's the first night ride I've done (and I've done plenty) where I thought there was a danger I'd fall asleep on the bike. I didn't of course, and the ride delivered as only a night ride with friends can. Some good conversation (although I was lost in my own thoughts for much of the ride, so probably wasn't good company) surrounded by the noises, sights and smells of the night. I spotted a couple of owls and I really hope the whole peloton avoided the hedgehog trying to cross the road some time soon after Finchingfield. Then we were in Sudbury. And who knew McDonalds opened at 5.00am! The porridge and coffee was good. Really, it was. 

This is where @ianrauk and I split from the main group. I had family commitments to get back for (and be lucid for) this afternoon so we headed back to the Dartford Crossing where we were soon over the river and on the last leg. I was home, fed, watered, showered and in bed for a couple of hours sleep just after 11.30am. 137 heavy miles for me.

Thanks all for your company. See you on the road!


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Oct 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Well done everyone! I'll need verifiable proof that Redfalo was NOT on a small bike for this ride



Post #308...the new Specialized I am led to believe


----------



## velovoice (4 Oct 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Well done everyone! I'll need verifiable proof that Redfalo was NOT on a small bike for this ride


Is this (from Facebook) sufficient? Note, he is not actually astride it or pedalling, but...


----------



## compo (4 Oct 2014)

Well done everyone. Glad you had a good ride.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2014)

Myself and good Mr @rb58 had other matters that needed seeing to this afternoon so we both turned tail and cycled for home from Sudbury. A fair bit of a headwind on the way back making it a little hard going at times. But I did manage to get home in time to turn up at Jnr's football practice as promised tho' all lycra gimped up. AND... we missed the rain.

Cheers for organising @redfalo A cracking ride... at least the bit that we did.

147 cycling miles for the night/day.


----------



## redfalo (4 Oct 2014)

It was a ruddy fantastic ride, accompanied by some moments of utter panic and some trepidation on my side.

The first – and most serious – moment of despair happened before I even got to the start. I had ridden to Euston Station to meet up with @Andrew Br and @Mice. On the way in, my GPS worked flawlessly. When heading back, however, it kept losing any satellite signal. Rebooting helped for about a minute or two. Leading a ride without knowing where to go is not precisely ideal. I dropped @Andrew Fr and @Mice at a pub and dashed back home to pick up my better halve's Garmin, load the track on it, grab a paper map, perform a master reset on my Garmin, update the firmware. But to no avail. I tried several things – among them switching off the receiver for the Russian Glonass satellites and relying solely on the American GPS signal. Luckily that made the difference. Normal Garmin service was resumed. Phew!






Another moment of concern was when our overall average dropped below 10mph, due to locked toilets and some faffage exceptionnel. (But in difficult times like these, I have sympathies that Tesco as well as McDonalds need any penny...) At that pace, we'd have never made it in time to Dunwich for breakfast not to mention our train in Diss.






Anyway, we have beaten the odds and made it.


The dawn and the sunrise where stunning, the route fantastic as ever and the weather hold until Diss. On the way to Dunwich I bought a piece of the only unpasteurised brie in England. The breakfast at the Ship at Dunwich was very civilised.










We even had time for a drink or two at Diss.











@Tim Hall was only *almost* taken out by a well-aged lady overrunning a stop sign, who was a bit surprised when he confronted her.

My trepidation was related to my new pair of wheels. For the first time in recorded history, I did a night ride on a big-wheeled bike – my brand-new Specialised Roubaix which I only had picked last Sunday and ridden 60 miles with. A small step for mankind, but a big step for me.











Do I like the bike? Well, look at my face.

It's just a rocket. Riding it feels like I imagine driving a Porsche, and hills magically seem to disappear. It may sound naive to most of you, but honest, I did not expect a proper road bike makes such a difference. I may have to amend my Cycle Chat motto after all.

Thanks to everyone for you're great company and the help – particularly to @Gordon P and @Andrew Br for helping to keep the right pace and finding the way, as well to Flying Dodo for being an impeccable TEC and to all waymarkers.








Here 's the GPX track of our route.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Oct 2014)

An excellent ride. An excellent breakfast. Baked beans in ramekins. Black beer in Diss. Terrible puns, which caused some diss-pute. Pictures later. Nice one @redfalo


----------



## redfalo (5 Oct 2014)

Oh, and I forgot mentioning @Colin_B, who could not come on the entire ride but formed a rolling welcoming committee of one in Suffolk and rode a few miles with us. I really appreciated that Colin. It may have not been really obvious to you, though. I was also still fretting about our timing and progress at that point - hence we did not stop for a longer chat...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2014)

Wow! Der aufgeladene, höflich, hipster Radfahrer. Great photo!


----------



## Gordon P (5 Oct 2014)

What can I say? I have been home for a week after 3 months in Australia where I hardly got on a bike, and not at all for the last month. So I signed up for the ride & went out 3 times during the week, perhaps 100 miles in total, as preparation. Friday night came and I was ready. Batteries charged, clothing sorted (too much: I could have handled a much colder night), snacks packed. Pedalling up the road I smiled. Arriving at Dalston Junction to meet @StuartG I was smiling. After @Flying Dodo we were next to arrive at the Pub in the Park but as the group gathered (a select group of 16) and we set off on Lea Bridge Road and up the Epping Road away from the sodium lights, it was wonderful. So good to see old friends and roll along steadily. I was still smiling. Cycling, especially on a Friday night ride, is magical. It makes me feel young and fit and strong (helped by a glimpse of underdressed young women in Epping).
And I felt like that for a very long time, boosted by the brilliant dawn, almost to the restorative grand breakfast at The Ship. Even though my arse was sore.
But the dash to Diss almost broke me. I became a zombie, pedalling automatically, following wheels. My arms were numb. I went down on the drops searching for a little bit more to catch @Eddie_C and @Michael Adu and was scared by the effort it took to get back up. Would I be able to raise a glass when - if - I finally reached the pub? (Thankfully the rain was a mere gesture so it didn't matter that I couldn't be bothered to struggle with the reluctant zip on my waterproof.)
We did and I could. And I am so happy to look back this morning on the journey. Thank you everybody for your warm comradeship and support. Especially @redfalo.
It is good to be back. Felpham? Bring it on!


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2014)

Splendid night out. The very, very slight chance that I could finish in time to make the last fast train up to Waterloo (ten to nine) didn't come off, not that I was expecting it to, but helpfully I had enough time to pop home for once and change (nice not to be lugging my uniform around all night) before getting the usual FNRttC service. Helpfully early into Waterloo- train due 2319, I was rolling a minute after that- but dreadful traffic and roadworks disruption en route to Hackney. Took eleven minutes to get onto London Bridge (!), fifteen to get to Liverpool Street. Stopped there when I spotted some familiar faces- Ian et al were waiting for Team Alex- who had, unknown to us, been waiting somewhere else (two branches of Wasabi there, apparently) before heading off on their own. Never mind, we were in time to join everyone else in time for the midnight start. In the absence of our favourite oncologist, EPO supplies were not available, they might have come in a bit handy later on...

Olaf's GPS troubles had been resolved, but even if they hadn't, judging by the amount of beeping going on at junctions, we'd have managed to find our way OK (I had the track loaded on my Garmin, and the phone..). Exit from the smoke was fairly rapid and traffic light. The Shell station on the Epping road- a useful unofficial feed station on the Dun Run- was helpfully closed off for works, but we paused anyway for a breather and various denominations of Soreen. Epping saw a mixed bag of Essex street entertainment, from the friendly yet bemused to a few twits who felt obliged to tell us they were ****s. Or something. Remembered before the exceedingly bendy climb at Finchingfield to drop to the 34t ring, it's so much easier than being stuck on the big ring (been there done that). And on to Sudbury, a place forever entwined in my mind with the phrase 'rubbing linseed oil into the school cormorant', on time to be at McDonalds when they opened at 5. Or rather, they didn't, more like ten minutes later. Never mind, speedy service and decent grub (false porridge surprisingly passable) more than made up for it. @Mice fretted about whether or not she should bail. She was persuaded otherwise, and happily proved right to do so. Unexpected shopping emergency meant the majority set off without Team Alex, and the decision was later made to split the ride in two, allowing Team Oh **** We Might Miss Our Train At This Rate to progress more rapidly and Team Alex to get a decent rest and progress more pootly.

Excellent to have a cameo appearance from @Colin_B. The pace picked up enough so that we had enough time for a cheese shop stop and still made Dunwich at 10.30 or so.The Ship Inn did us proud. Quite possibly the best night ride breakfast I've had. Generous supplies of tea, coffee, juice and toast (the latter with Wilkins of Tiptree preserves, yay!). Some went for the fruit salad, I had the porridge, which was fantastic (as good as that served in Kinross). Excellent fry-up, as Olaf's pic testified.

And so Team Diss Town Ain't Big Enough For All Of Us headed off. Not the hardest ride I've had by any means, but hard enough, the wind having picked up and the weather beginning to turn. The first rain luckily held off until we were five or six miles out, and it only really started once we were in town. Despite the weather and fatigue, our pace, even mine, stayed high and we made it in two hours or so. A drink or two (plus a steak sandwich for me) and plenty of time to make the train...which was late.

Got into Liverpool Street 25 minutes or so late, which blew my chances of making the desired 1647 train out of Victoria (services theoretically faster than SWT on account of engineering work on the Pompey main line). Got to Victoria in time for the 1717...had it not been cancelled. After checking times and spotting further delays on Southern, I decided to go to Waterloo and get the next train to Pompey via Winchester and Eastleigh. Thankfully, that ran on time, back at eight. Phew....

Thanks all, and cracking job @redfalo!


----------



## Gordon P (6 Oct 2014)

StuAff said:


> ... In the absence of our favourite oncologist, EPO supplies were not available, they might have come in a bit handy later on...
> ... Sudbury, a place forever entwined in my mind with the phrase 'rubbing linseed oil into the school cormorant'....
> @redfalo!


Excellent report StuAff: you nailed the phrases & our thoughts & feelings.
I would certainly have welcomed some roadside EPO in the closing stages.
Some time, please explain the Sudbury cormorant thing a me wotsit!
Glad you survived the challenge of getting home.


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2014)

From Monty Python's The Meaning of Life...

"Now two boys have been found rubbing linseed oil into the school cormorant. Now some of you may feel that the cormorant does not play an important part in the life of the school, but I would remind you that it was presented to us by the corporation of the Town of Sudbury to commemorate Empire Day, when we try to remember the names of all those from the Sudbury area who so gallantly gave their lives to keep China British. So from now on, the cormorant is strictly OUT OF BOUNDS".

 (speech at 1:30)


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Oct 2014)

As we loitered at the edge of the thriving centre of Diss looking for a pub, we were accosted by a bloke who'd seen us going up and down the street and concluded we were lost. As a fellow cyclist, could he help? I explained we were looking for a pub. He ummed and ahhed, then suggested one or two, but conceded that they weren't very good. In fact his jaded view of the town's pubs and similar establishments might be described as "antiDissestablishmentairianism".


----------



## Colin_B (6 Oct 2014)

redfalo said:


> Oh, and I forgot mentioning @Colin_B, who could not come on the entire ride but formed a rolling welcoming committee of one in Suffolk and rode a few miles with us. I really appreciated that Colin. It may have not been really obvious to you, though. I was also still fretting about our timing and progress at that point - hence we did not stop for a longer chat...



Thanks @redfalo, I wouldn't have wanted to hold up the group progress towards Dunwich. It was great to meet and chat with some members of the group as we rode. I could have ridden farther with the group, but I didn't want to push my lucky with my knee. It was a good little test ride and it hasn't given me any pain since 
I'm glad to hear The Ship breakfast was as good as always. I have been there for breakfast myself  
Reading the reports has made me determine to ride the next one.
Well Done to you all.


----------



## Mice (6 Oct 2014)

The street light flickered, casting odd shaped shadows on car roofs. The sound of footsteps on pavements could be heard as last minute shoppers scurried home to start their weekends, some with their weekend ingredients along with a good supply of pencils and possibly their aspirations to be a Great British Baker. 

http://www.the5milecyclist.com/apps/blog/show/42716479-done-the-dun-run-lite-and-lovely

Thank you peeps! 

Mice


----------



## Colin_B (6 Oct 2014)

Mice said:


> The street light flickered, casting odd shaped shadows on car roofs. The sound of footsteps on pavements could be heard as last minute shoppers scurried home to start their weekends, some with their weekend ingredients along with a good supply of pencils and possibly their aspirations to be a Great British Baker.
> 
> http://www.the5milecyclist.com/apps/blog/show/42716479-done-the-dun-run-lite-and-lovely
> 
> ...


A great ride report and photos. I'm glad you all witnessed a beautiful Suffolk sunrise.


----------



## User10571 (6 Oct 2014)

Mice said:


> The street light flickered, casting odd shaped shadows on car roofs. The sound of footsteps on pavements could be heard as last minute shoppers scurried home to start their weekends, some with their weekend ingredients along with a good supply of pencils and possibly their aspirations to be a Great British Baker.
> 
> http://www.the5milecyclist.com/apps/blog/show/42716479-done-the-dun-run-lite-and-lovely
> 
> ...


Your linky no worky - not on Safari or Chrome. Help!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> Your linky no worky - not on Safari or Chrome. Help!




Try *THIS*


----------



## User10571 (6 Oct 2014)

Thx


----------



## Mice (6 Oct 2014)

Colin_B said:


> A great ride report and photos. I'm glad you all witnessed a beautiful Suffolk sunrise.


Thank you @Colin_B - that's very kind. it was quite the most breathtaking of sunrises. Hope you're back on your bike for as long as you like very soon!

Mice


----------



## Mice (6 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> Your linky no worky - not on Safari or Chrome. Help!



Ooo! Not sure what that's about. Ooooo, meanwhile I see ... 



ianrauk said:


> Try *THIS*



Cool! Thank you @ianrauk! Hope you like it @User10571 and I'm sorry you weren't there.

Mice


----------



## srw (6 Oct 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> As we loitered at the edge of the thriving centre of Diss looking for a pub, we were accosted by a bloke who'd seen us going up and down the street and concluded we were lost. As a fellow cyclist, could he help? I explained we were looking for a pub. He ummed and ahhed, then suggested one or two, but conceded that they weren't very good. In fact his jaded view of the town's pubs and similar establishments might be described as "antiDissestablishmentairianism".


Own up - you've been waiting for years for an excuse to go to Diss and use that line.


----------



## StuartG (7 Oct 2014)

Ahhhh - what a ride, what a weekend. Thank you @redfalo.

A great (and completely new to me) ride out from Hackney. I never realised it was so near the green stuff. I had been terrified the pace would be too fast for me but as we galloped along at speeds I only normally do downhill I felt very comfortable. Whether it was the company or the tailwind - all was very well apart from a little faffage with my pannier. (Thank you @Tim Hall , purveyor of cable ties to the gentry). Indeed the crew were polite enough to let me lead the pelaton into Great Dunmow. And on through the last balmy night of the year to the Sudbury McDonalds. So far, so stellar.

Here things started to go wrong. I'm blaming MaccyD's excuse for a bacon sarnie. Whilst others fortified themselves with porridge, this porcine apology from a parallel universe was no more than an anti-matter wormhole. It sucked energy from my body, it even sucked air from my tyre as we pressed on to the coast. As dawn arrived it transformed Suffolk into a succession of mighty cols soaring as much as 10m into the sky. I hung on. First to the rider in front, then the tail lights and eventually to @Flying Dodo who was playing sweeper for the ride Thank you FD - sorry I didn't feel too chatty. We caught up with @redfalo as he paused for brie and arrived in Dunwich in a personal time I would have thought impossible. So while this part of the ride was not so stellar it was still very satisfying.

But then it got even better after breakfast. Having dispatched the the Diss Dashers and the Darsham Dawdlers I repaired to the bar to await my carer who arrived simultaneously with the detached section of the ride. I was fed and watered and conveyed to a bed and oblivion for the next 16 hours. Sunday was the most wonderful sunny Suffolk day. We visited castles, churches, country pubs, got entangled in a Cycleswarm Sportive who, in turn, got entangled in a nasty little accident. But despite this another stellar day.

Monday, in contrast was cold, windy with rain forecast. A day to be inside. And if you have to be inside in Southwold - what better place than a brewery? Great tour of Adnams. The only significant climb was at the end to their private bar to be tutored in beer tasting. What more could one want in life? Hence a 99% stellar weekend. No, make that 150%.

Now back in London I am beginning to realise that at heart I am still a utility cyclist. Arriving should be the start, not be the end. The journey is but a means. Cycling is just the most satisfying means.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Oct 2014)

Sorry for the late reply; the day after the ride I went to the US for a week of product training.
I'd figured that no sleep on the Friday night would help me settle into the new time zone. I think it worked ...........

As others have said, it was a glorious evening and the rain when it swept in on the way to Diss was inconsequential.
Meeting redfalo and Mice at Euston was a delight although Mice and I probably paid more attention to the new bike than was polite.
Sorry about that Olaf but it's a beauty.
I also began to worry about how I'd keep up with him on a "proper" bike if he let the genie out of the bottle. As it transpired, I couldn't.

I've done the "official" Dunwich Dynamo 3 times and, apart from my 1st attempt in 2007 (1st night ride, 1st ride over 100 miles, it p*ssed down) I've enjoyed them but this was on another level. I think a significant part was the disciplined riding of the group we were in plus, of course, it's always nice to ride with friends.
I was surprised how my memories of the route were distorted compared to previous attempts. None of the "steep" hills that I'd expected actually materialised and the (remembered) long climb through Epping Forest didn't feature at all. Having said that, the run into Dunwich did appear to drag as much as my earlier rides.
Breakfast was both very welcome and very good and it set me up nicely for the dash to Diss.
Since redfalo and I were doing this ride as a DIY by GPS audax, we pressed on and, because I was feeling good, I hit the front for a while into the wind that had blown us to Dunwich. The surface of the lanes that we took gave redfalo's new bke a good workout. It's not called "Roubaix" for nothing although *#####stop reading now dellzeqq####* 28mm tyres would provide the same benefit. 28mm tyres on a Roubaix would be sensational ..........
Diss did seem to be a long way off despite the signs counting us down (Dissonance ?) and it was a relief to me when we finally got there. I'd been trying and failing to hang onto redfalo's rear wheel for the last few miles.
When we finally found a pub, there were beers and a plethora of Diss jokes although I'm (forgive me) Dissapointed that Tim has (forgive me again) Dissed them. That can only lead to Dissillusion and Disscontent.
More puns are available but I've Dissided* to leave it there.

Many thanks to redfalo for organising this and to everyone who came along for their excellent company.
Could this be a regular "not the Fridays but close" ride ?


*Yes, I know; it's not Dissasterous or even Disscourteous.

.

.


----------



## redfalo (12 Oct 2014)

Those Diss jokes are really getting a bit dissproportional

And yes, let's do 'diss again next spring.


----------



## StuartG (12 Oct 2014)

A relaxed daytime ride would be a nice way to appreciate this Essex villages and facilities we missed. An Ongar (end of the tube line) start would eliminate the heavier London traffic and make it possible with a 9am start.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> A relaxed daytime ride would be a nice way to appreciate this Essex villages and facilities we missed. An *Ongar* (end of the tube line) start would eliminate the heavier London traffic and make it possible with a 9am start.


While we were some Disstance from the deluge of puns, I told @Mice about the librarians' strike in the town at the end of the tube line. Or Book Lack in Ongar as the newspaper headline had it. She didn't laugh.


----------



## Gordon P (13 Oct 2014)

Perhaps she was dissarmed?


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Oct 2014)

I still haven't sorted out my various photos shot on my phone & camera unfortunately. I'll try and do that by the weekend so I can then post my thoughts and musings on the ride.


----------



## redfalo (14 Oct 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> I still haven't sorted out my various photos shot on my phone & camera unfortunately. I'll try and do that by the weekend so I can then post my thoughts and musings on the ride.


You're a bit Dissorganised, aren't you?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2014)

Das wortspiel meister zeigt Dissonanz im Lager. 
Lager makes me burp and go for a diss far too often.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Oct 2014)

Ah, that reminds me, I've got a few snaps here


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2014)

Chim, chimney
Chim, chimney
Chim, chim, cher-ee
A sweep is as lucky
As lucky can be... Thank you, Tim - what an example!


----------



## BigGee (15 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> A relaxed daytime ride would be a nice way to appreciate this Essex villages and facilities we missed. An Ongar (end of the tube line) start would eliminate the heavier London traffic and make it possible with a 9am start.



You clearly have not been on the central line recently, the Ongar branch closed about 20 years ago! Epping is the end of the line now, but that is well enough out in the countryside in any case.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2014)

User said:


> Is it not run as a preserved railway at weekends?


No. You're thinking about the line to the Tiptree jam factory.


----------



## Mice (15 Oct 2014)

Gordon P said:


> Perhaps she was dissarmed?


Hahaha! Actually she was dissmayed at the thought that said sentence was seen to be a joke! 

Mice


----------



## User10571 (15 Oct 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Ah, that reminds me, I've got a few snaps here


The dining table at The Ship looks a bit powsher than the one at Flora Tea Rooms.....


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> The dining table at The Ship looks a bit powsher than the one at Flora Tea Rooms.....


Aye. Ded gud it was too. Note in pic #12 (after the locusts) the ramekin, baked beans for the use of.


----------



## StuartG (16 Oct 2014)

BigGee said:


> You clearly have not been on the central line recently, the Ongar branch closed about 20 years ago! Epping is the end of the line now, but that is well enough out in the countryside in any case.


For some of us 20 years ago is still quite recent 

Can't get used to spraying them grey and swapping to fluorescent tubes & stuff. 
Epping morning life is unlikely to match its night life ... but yes, a good kick off point.


----------



## compo (16 Oct 2014)

I haven't used the tube for over twenty years. Where does the central line from Epping go underground, is it still Stratford. I ask because I heard you could take a bike on the overland sections. I was wondering if that would be any good getting to Hackney for the DD start as I have no lift next year.


----------



## StuartG (16 Oct 2014)

compo said:


> I haven't used the tube for over twenty years. Where does the central line from Epping go underground, is it still Stratford. I ask because I heard you could take a bike on the overland sections. I was wondering if that would be any good getting to Hackney for the DD start as I have no lift next year.


http://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf
Leyton is your answer unless you do it on a Brompton


----------



## compo (16 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf
> Leyton is your answer unless you do it on a Brompton



Thanks for that link. When I lived in London TfL wasn't thought of, it was all London Transport! Anyway, Hackney isn't far from Leyton


----------

